# מתנה לחברה הכי טובה...



## Sad eyes never Lie (7/8/07)

מתנה לחברה הכי טובה... 
בסוף החודש יש לחברה הכי טובה שלי מזה 10 שנים יום הולדת 16, ואני פשוט לא יודעת מה להביא/לעשות לה. זה חייב להיות משהו ממשממש גדול ומגניב. בעיית תקציב אין ממש, זה יכול להגיע לכמה מאות שקלים אם אני ממש אוהב את הרעיון... הבעיה היא שאת הטאגליינס אני מכירה בעל-פה... הכל ממש מיוחד, אבל שום דבר לא נראה לי מספיק טוב בשבילה!! היא פשוט צריכה משהו באמת מדהים. קצת עליה: היא תהיה בת 16 [כמו שכבר אמרתי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





], היא הילדה הכי חמודה בעולם - קופצנית, תמיד שמחה, אוהבת דברים ילדותיים, מתה על בובספוג, אוספת חזירים, אוהבת את הצבע ירוק [אבל זה כרגע.. זה משתנה אצלה כל חודש], היא ילדה ממש יפה.. אם תרצו לדעת עוד משהו, אני כאן כדי לספר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אה, ומגבלה אחת  - אין לי אפילו תמונה אחת טובה של שתינו, כך שהאפשרות הזו לא דיי נסגרה... תדה מראש


----------



## OgaliO (7/8/07)

ממ ../images/Emo9.gif 
מה עם ערכת דרדסים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (זה מה שאני עושה לחברה הכי טובה שלי, גם תהיה בת 16, כשאחד הדרדסים המתנה שלו תהיה אלבום מושקע עם תמונות שלנו, ציטוטים, שירים וכל מיני כאלה.. ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עושים 17 דרדסים, אחד לשנה הבאה, ואת הכל מכניסים לקופסא שמקשטים אותה בהתאם.. המון רעיונות לדרדסים - 1. זללני- זר ממתקים 2. גנדרני- מראה עם כיתוב מצחיק 3. בר מוח- חוברת תפזורות \ ספר \ סודוקו 4. דרדסבא- כובע אדום יפה 5. דרדסית- סט של תחתון וחזיה 6. חתחתול- נעלי בית של חתול \ גרביים של חתול 7. רגזני- מר גמיש \ ספר בדיחות להפיג את הכעס \ מלח לאמבטיה וכאלה שתרגע 8. בישגדא- תהילים בקופסא מיוחדת 9. דרדסטבח- כל מה שקשור באוכל 10. דרדסחקלאי- עציץ ברכה. (יש בעזריאלי באיזו חנות מגניבה של כלי בית ושטויות כאלה מעין ביצה שצריך לשבור את הראש ולהשקות כל יום במשך 10 ימים ואז צומח צמח עם ברכה.. משהו מגניב) 11. דרדסDJ- דיסק 13. דרדסוטול - בקבוק אלכוהול וכוסות שוט 14. ישנוני- פיז'מה 15. דרדסלוב- תמונה משותפת שלנו בתוך מסגרת שכתוב עליה best friends 16. קונדסון- איזה שהוא טריק מאלו שמוכרים בהפנינג וכאלה.. 17. לכלוכון- פח מעוצב 18. דרדס על שמה.. מחזיק מפתחות עם תמונה שלה או משו עם תמונה שלה 19. דרדסבייבי- מוצץ ענק שבתוכו יש סוכריות  או שקית חמודה עם מוצצים קטנים שהם סוכריות.. 20. בר כוח-  ויטמינים בצורת דובי \ חטיף בריאות 21. גרגמל- משו שאסור ........ 22. דרדסרבא-


----------



## Sad eyes never Lie (7/8/07)

המממ... 
כחלק מהמתנה, אני חייבת להביא לה בלון ענק של בובספוג.. אז נראה לי שזה יהיה טיפה מעורבב מדיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה בכ"ז 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 עוד רעיונות?


----------



## מעין1994 (7/8/07)

וואי זה חזק 
יש באמת מגוון של ערכות שאת יכולה להכין, את יכולה להחליט נושא וככה לפי זה ליצור לך 16 מתנות קטנות או גדולות. מה גם שזה לא חייב להיות בדיוק 16 מתנות, את יכולה פשוט לשלב כמה דברים שהיא אוהבת או שאת יודעת שהיא הייתה שמחה לקבל ופשוט להביא לה את זה. לדוגמא בלון ענק של בובספוג, להוסיף לה משהו לאוסף של החזירים, דברים ירוקים... תכיני לך כיוון לפי זה יהיה יותר קל לעזור לך.


----------



## Sad eyes never Lie (9/8/07)

אז זהו... 
שלפתח אני יודעת, אני פשוט צריכה רעיונות לכיוון... ומרוב שחרשתי על הטאגליינס ואני מכירה את הכל בע"פ, אני לא יודעת במה לבחור. אני צריכה רעיון לכיוון...


----------



## 5672 (9/8/07)

מממ...../images/Emo13.gif 
את יכולה לעשות לה את שביל הבלונים כמו שמישהי מפה כבר עשתה לחבר שלה.. אני חושבת שזה יתאים גם לחברה טובה 16 בלוני הליום...לכל בלון תצרפי ברכה ומתנה אושר-ממ ברכה יפה שרשום עליה משהו שקשור לאושר...10 דרכים לחיים מאושרים עושר-מטבעות שוקולד כושר-משהו שקשור בספורט... מזל-אולי כרטיס גירוד או אבן שקשורה למזל... חום ואהבה-את יכולה נר בצורת לב.. וככה תמשיכי עם הברכות והמתנות ואת יכולה בסוף לרשום לה ''ושלא תשכחי מי אוהב אותך הכי בעולם''..ולשים תמונה שלכן או את יכולה להכין לה אלבום עם כל הזיכרונות שלכן ביחד...


----------



## כ פ י ת ו ש (9/8/07)

לגביי הערכות. 
ממש אהבתי את הרעיון..וגם את ערכת הרדרסים אבל תוכלו לתת עוד סוגי ערכות נוספים? אני צירכה למישהי בת 14 שהיא כמו החברה הכי טובה/בתדודה. יש לי רק ממש קצת מהיום ומחר לעשות..היומולדת בשבת..ואני כנראה אראה אותה בראשון. אז אשמח לשמוע תשובות זריזות בבקשה. ואם יש לכן רעיונות מיוחדים להכנות ברכות?


----------



## K e R e N18 (10/8/07)

מגוון ערכות מתנה../images/Emo26.gif../images/Emo13.gif../images/Emo204.gif  http://www.tapuz.co.il/tapuzforum/main/ForumFAQSubCat.asp?id=588&SubCatID=4746


----------



## ה מ ל א כ י ת ש ל (10/8/07)

מנסה 
16 היא יום הולדת מתוקה... אולי לעשות לה משהו שקשור לעמי ותמי תעשי לה יום כייף מלא שוקולדים וממתקים ואת סוף היום תגמרו במסיבת הפתעה מתוקה אולי תעשי לה תעודת זהות כי בגיל 16 מוציאים תעודת זהות את יכולה להכין לה תעודה ענקית ולנילן ובסוף התעודה לרשום תכונות אופי ולקנות לה מתנה לכל תכונה אולי תעשי לה מתנות על פי אותיות השם שלה תסדרי כל מתנה בקופסא ומעל כל קופסא תקשרי בלון הלום עם האות אולי תעשי לה קופסא ענקית מלאה בממתקים כי זה יום הולדת מתוק וכשהיא תפתח את הקופסא יקפוץ עליה בלון הליום אולי תקני לה קופסא איפור יפה ענקית פיג'מה יפה אולי ערכת לילה טוב - פיז'מה / נעלי בית / דיסק שירים מרגיעים /נרות לריח טוב / מברשת שיניים מגניבה / כוס לשוקו ו"כ.. אולי מראה ענקית לחדר ותקשטי אותה במדבקות מדליקות של בובסופג ותרשמי על המראה בצד כדי שתראי את הילדה שאני הכי אוהבת או לילדה הכי יפה בגן


----------

